# "Spinal Fluid May Hold Clues to Lyme Disease, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome"



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> THURSDAY, Feb. 24 (HealthDay News) -- An analysis of proteins in spinal fluid can help distinguish patients with Lyme disease from those with chronic fatigue syndrome, a new study reports.It also appears that both diseases, which can cause similar symptoms, involve the central nervous system and that protein abnormalities in the central nervous system are causes and/or effects of both conditions, said the research team, which was led by Dr. Steven E. Schutzer, of the University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey -- New Jersey Medical School, and Richard D. Smith, of Pacific Northwest National Laboratory.


For the entire article:http://health.usnews.com/health-news/family-health/brain-and-behavior/articles/2011/02/24/spinal-fluid-may-hold-clues-to-lyme-disease-chronic-fatigue-syndrome


----------

